# Rescue Rat Kittens-some Tailless



## spoiled_rat

Contact/organisation details: pm spoiled_rat or email [email protected]
Location: lancashire
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of rats: 6
Sex: Male
Age(s): ready to go from November 10th
Name(s): None
Colours: Agouti Roan x 3 (1 Rex), 1 Agouti Berk, Black variegated Tailless, 1 x siamese roan(tailless) 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
Temperament: should be good
Medical problems: 1 Is tailless, a few others have a bit of an abnormal gait.
Will the group be split: minimum of pairs/trios and can be paired up with group 2
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train
Other: 

























Group: 2
Number of rats: 9
Sex: Female
Age(s): ready to go from november 10th
Name(s): none
Colours: 6 x Black berkshire (1 Tailless), Black roan x 2, Blue roan x 1, 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
Temperament: will be good
Medical problems: 1 is Tailless, a few others have a funny walk
Will the group be split: minimum pairs/trios but could be paired up with group 4
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train 
Other:
the photos arent great, but when the come here, il take individual photos.


































Group: 3
Number of rats: 2
Sex: Female
Age(s): ready to go from november 10th 
Name(s): none
Colours: 1 x Black Berkshire, 1 x Black roan
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut their tails off
Temperament: good
Medical problems: Both are Tailless.
Will the group be split: no, could possible be paired/trio`d up with group 3
Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train 
Other:

All rats currently have SDAV, but will be in quarantine till November, so should be be free from infection then and no risk to others.
Some are Tailless, but please dont let that put you off, same with the ones who have a bit of a funny gait.

All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!

The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from.

And no bitter thread trashers....


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> Contact/organisation details: pm spoiled_rat or email [email protected]
> Location: lancashire
> Number of groups: 3
> 
> Group: 1
> Number of rats: 6
> Sex: Male
> Age(s): ready to go from November 10th
> Name(s): None
> Colours: Agouti Roan x 3 (1 Rex), 1 Agouti Berk, Black variegated Tailless, 1 x siamese roan(tailless)
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
> Temperament: should be good
> Medical problems: 1 Is tailless, a few others have a bit of an abnormal gait.
> Will the group be split: minimum of pairs/trios and can be paired up with group 2
> Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train
> Other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group: 2
> Number of rats: 9
> Sex: Female
> Age(s): ready to go from november 10th
> Name(s): none
> Colours: 6 x Black berkshire (1 Tailless), Black roan x 2, Blue roan x 1,
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut some of their tails off
> Temperament: will be good
> Medical problems: 1 is Tailless, a few others have a funny walk
> Will the group be split: minimum pairs/trios but could be paired up with group 4
> Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train
> Other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group: 3
> Number of rats: 2
> Sex: Female
> Age(s): ready to go from november 10th
> Name(s): none
> Colours: 1 x Black Berkshire, 1 x Black roan
> Neutered: no
> Reason for rehoming: Rescued after owner cut their tails off
> Temperament: good
> Medical problems: Both are Tailless.
> Will the group be split: no, could possible be paired/trio`d up with group 3
> Transport available: locally/within reason or rat train
> Other:
> 
> All rats currently have SDAV, but will be in quarantine till November, so should be be free from infection then and no risk to others.
> Some are Tailless, but please dont let that put you off, same with the ones who have a bit of a funny gait.
> 
> All rats are subject to a questionnaire being filled in, there are no `right` or `wrong` answers as such, and I am more than happy to give advice or direction if I can, and I do not bite!
> 
> The new owner also agrees not to breed from the rat(s), or allow them to be bred from.
> 
> And no bitter thread trashers....


Hi Laura, we are really interested in offering a home to a couple male rats but having seeing your rehoming application form, not because we cannot offer some of your rats good loving home. Its down to some of the questions on the form just don't feel you will like some of our answers to some of your vet questions as to be honest don't think some should be on the form. Yes ask if they have a vet & if they are rat friendly but that should be it as a lot of people have different views over vets & how much they are willing to fork out if a rat/rats comes ill, we have lots of experience in keeping rats & know a hell of a lot about them. We have done that thing were you are doing what you think is best for a rat that is ill, have forked out will over a £100 for treatment on a rat that we were getting told by the vet we were using at the time it was the best thing for the rat but we knew in our hearts that it was never going to make it but you put your trust in the vet, the rat in question had got a lump which was removed she had a weeks treatment & she came home to us after the week & died two days later in my arms. So now we limit the treatment we will allow the vet to do on our rats if we know in our hearts that were putting them through hell for nothing. We are just very lucky that we have found a vet that we trust 100% , she will listen to what we have to say & take it on board, then she will give us her advice, then let us make the right choice as like she always said to us "its only us who see how the rat/rats are coping at home". If we think treatment is going to help & we think its going to be a long treatment we ask now for a idea of cost as we now have a set limit on what we are willing to spend out but were not force into it, we are given a choice & thats the way it should be. Before people start jumping on us over this like I know some people like to do on here, will like to say this we love all over animals, they are well cared for they get the treatment if called for, we are also do our own in house cared of our pets & some of our treatment ideas we have come up with have been tried & used by our vet. Its also not about the money, we will happily pay for treatment if we know its going to help the animal in question but if we think treatment is not going to work or we are told the treatment will only in for a short period then we think what is best for that animal at the time. Its not something we like doing but it as to be done. Just got to think whats best for the animal.

Ian & Carol


----------



## spoiled_rat

Ian and Carol, there are no right and wrong answers to any questions.
They are just there to weed out the people who abswer the questions about vetcare like so:



> How much would you be willing to spend on vet bills and other expenses for your rats?
> 
> our vet says its cheaper to buy another rat, so we have listened to his advice in the past, and would seek more from you if they get ill.


or another corker...



> Would you be willing to fund major intervention (like surgery) should your rats need it and how will this be paid for?
> 
> no, as rats never recover and always die under gas, so we cull them at home instead


I don't believe putting rats through unnecessary surgeries or treatments which i know wont work, but i do try and do whats best for them.

before finding my current excellent vet, i went through 6 in a 8 month period...and its hard to find the balance between those who will try to squeeze money out of you, and those who just don't give a toss and would rather put a rat to sleep than try medications for a simple respiratory problem.

same with owners, there are those will try everything to cling on to their animals, even though its prolonging the inevitable, and then there are those who don't care....

its all about balance and moderation and using common sense, hence why the questions.


----------



## Pampered pets

Laura who is the one in the very first photo?


----------



## Pampered pets

Oh i cant wait, the very first boy is mine


----------



## ShannonLouise.

Do we have to be previous owners of Rats?
Or can first timers adopt.


----------



## spoiled_rat

ShannonLouise. said:


> Do we have to be previous owners of Rats?
> Or can first timers adopt.


No, you dont have to have any previous rattie experience at all, just be willing to learn


----------



## Gecko

spoiled_rat said:


> Ian and Carol, there are no right and wrong answers to any questions.
> They are just there to weed out the people who abswer the questions about vetcare like so:
> 
> or another corker...
> 
> I don't believe putting rats through unnecessary surgeries or treatments which i know wont work, but i do try and do whats best for them.
> 
> before finding my current excellent vet, i went through 6 in a 8 month period...and its hard to find the balance between those who will try to squeeze money out of you, and those who just don't give a toss and would rather put a rat to sleep than try medications for a simple respiratory problem.
> 
> same with owners, there are those will try everything to cling on to their animals, even though its prolonging the inevitable, and then there are those who don't care....
> 
> its all about balance and moderation and using common sense, hence why the questions.


Hi Laura, I do understand your reasons for your questions & was in no way having a go at you just didnt't we would stand a chance if we filled in the vet question lol, just we have seen the worse & best of vets but like you we have been very lucky to find a vet we really trust now. We get that comment over rats only costing so much so would just be cheaper to buy another one just some people don't understand because its not a dog or cat how people can spend so much on a rat. God we love to show these people our vet bills for this year so far as they would be very very shocked. Maybe I should take a bit of time & put what animals we have on here.

Will be on touch Laura


----------



## crofty

Awww they are beautiful, good luck rehoming them Laura, you do a fantastic job x


----------



## Sam'n'Droo

Just found this ad. How sad. Those poor little ratties. How on earth could someone cut their tails off. They all need some tickly tums and snuggles. Do you rehome to families further afield?


----------



## spoiled_rat

Sam'n'Droo said:


> Just found this ad. How sad. Those poor little ratties. How on earth could someone cut their tails off. They all need some tickly tums and snuggles. Do you rehome to families further afield?


Yes we do providing transport can somehow be sorted or arranged between us or a Rat train


----------



## brokenwing216

Hi i am looking for two male rats. I have not had pet rats before but i have had hamsters before. I am a veterinary nurse so would be able to give them lots of care and vet treatment if required in the future. I dont mind if they have tails or not. I dont have any rat cages or food at the moment but could get some.


----------



## rachel001

Hi,

I'm Rachel and I'm very interested in adopting some ratties from you. I have also messaged you through your site but thought I would write on here in case you see this first. Please can you tell me how to go about adopting some rats and getting home checked etc? I live miles from you but would be happy to use a rat taxi to get them here providing they are ok to be transported?

Rachel


----------

